# Best Place to buy a car in Perth



## vickey1 (Dec 1, 2011)

Dear Members,

Can any one please let me know what is the best place to buy a second hand car in Perth.

I am looking for toyota corolla.

My budget is between 5K and 10K.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Try John Hughes in Victoria Park. I haven't used them but they seem to have a reasonable reputation.

Alternatively, try Used Cars - New Cars - Search New & Used Cars For Sale - carsales.com.au.


----------



## sam_lloyd1881 (Jul 1, 2010)

vickey1 said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> Can any one please let me know what is the best place to buy a second hand car in Perth.
> 
> ...



Try John Hughes in Vic Park.
Got my car from them, pretty good service and reliable.
You can take a look at their Website to look at the cars they have.


----------



## vickey1 (Dec 1, 2011)

Thank You Maz and Sam.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

www.gumtree.com.au ........ could also be explored in your potential vehicle hunt........

best luck!


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

sam_lloyd1881 said:


> Try John Hughes in Vic Park.
> Got my car from them, pretty good service and reliable.
> You can take a look at their Website to look at the cars they have.


Hey buddy, I am thinking of doing the same. Did you try to bargain? Did it help? Also, if you don't mind answering, did you go for Vehicle financing? What is the rate for that and how much time it took you?


----------



## dhream (Jan 30, 2012)

*Try this...*

Google 'Perth car auctions' this is where used car dealers all over Australia get their stock from (not Perth, but auctions in each city) dealers will charge an arm and a leg, and there is no guarantee you will get a better car.

I bought a Lexus GS300 in Sydney -sight unseen! over the phone at auction in 2003 for $30,000 and sold it last year before leaving and never had an issue, a superb ride! (but it was a Lexus -still... it's a fancy Toyota!) 

My point is, at auction, you do take a gamble, but you are really better off by thousands if your gamble pays off, if you can find a friend who is a motor-head, take them with you, they will totally be into it, and will advise and guide you -you are also usually allowed to 'kick the tyres' (inspect) the cars before they are auctioned- also, if they don't get a bid at the 'drive-through parade' you can make an offer later at the auction office, how good is that!? All considered, the chances are you'll snare a bargain! 

Good LUck!


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

Maz25 said:


> Try John Hughes in Victoria Park. I haven't used them but they seem to have a reasonable reputation.
> 
> Alternatively, try Used Cars - New Cars - Search New & Used Cars For Sale - carsales.com.au.


Shel,
Do you know a similar dealer in Sydney? Thanks!

Regards,
Aanchal


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

karan_2891 said:


> Hey buddy, I am thinking of doing the same. Did you try to bargain? Did it help? Also, if you don't mind answering, did you go for Vehicle financing? What is the rate for that and how much time it took you?


Your finance rate will depend entirely on your credit file. If you have a new credit file, that is, you have never borrowed before, your interest rate will be higher than that offered to someone who has previously been approved for and paid off a loan. Also, if you already have credit, this will be taken into account and it could affect the amount that you can borrow, depending on how much you owe. Some lenders might even dictate a minimum amount of deposit depending on your risk profile. 

The amount of time taken to obtain finance approval will depend entirely on the lender you opt for. I bought a car from John Hughes late last year and I had finance approval less than 12 hours later through their broker. If you go to a high street bank, it might take as much as a week! Do also keep in mind that you will need to have been in your current job for at least 3-6 months and additionally have passed your probation before you can get credit of any kind.

You won't get a discount off a new car, considering that if you time it right and buy just at the right time, you might be lucky enough to get one of their promotions, which means that there would already be a dealer applied discount on the car. You can try and negotiate for a used car but for the most part, the dealer is more willing to throw in extras such as window tinting, etc rather than give you a monetary discount. Whatever discount you get will come down to your bargaining power because ultimately, it's in the salesman's interest to maintain his price and protect his commission.


----------



## Zenji (May 24, 2009)

sam_lloyd1881 said:


> Try John Hughes in Vic Park.
> Got my car from them, pretty good service and reliable.
> You can take a look at their Website to look at the cars they have.


I used John Hughes and wouldn't recommend them as their prices are overly marked up. I paid 7k more than I should have!!! 
Go to the auctions as someone else put it. Also, gumtree is great for finding cheap reliable stuff. I would only buy from people that are relocating overseas or interstate if the car was in great condition.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Zenji said:


> I used John Hughes and wouldn't recommend them as their prices are overly marked up. I paid 7k more than I should have!!!
> Go to the auctions as someone else put it. Also, gumtree is great for finding cheap reliable stuff. I would only buy from people that are relocating overseas or interstate if the car was in great condition.


Used cars can be disastrous and whenever you're trying to save money, you end up paying more....there are many factors to consider whilst buying a car!! If buying used car over gumtree the pre-inspection by RAC and alike is recommended.

Thanks.


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Used cars can be disastrous and whenever you're trying to save money, you end up paying more....there are many factors to consider whilst buying a car!! If buying used car over gumtree the pre-inspection by RAC and alike is recommended.
> 
> Thanks.


Thanks Hassan. I have generally got a positive feedback about used cars.
Did you your self have a bad experience buying a used car?

-Aanchal


----------



## SmithE (Jun 2, 2014)

*Will only ever buy through a dealership.*

I completely agree with Hassan Warraich with regards to buying cars through private sellers after having a bad experience in the past. I purchased a second hand car a few years back when we were in need of a larger vehicle and it was plagued with problems. After moving to WA with my wife from England a year ago, we were in need of a new car and I wasn’t about to risk it and buy a used car from a private seller as I did in the past. As a self confessed Nissan fan, I decided to get a Patrol through DVG Nissan in Morley City as it was perfect for the family both on and off the road and they were open to reasonable offers. Where else in WA are people buying their cars from?


----------



## SmithE (Jun 2, 2014)

*Will only ever buy through a dealership.*

I completely agree with Hassan Warraich with regards to buying cars through private sellers after having a bad experience in the past. I purchased a second hand car a few years back when we were in need of a larger vehicle and it was plagued with problems. After moving to WA with my wife from England a year ago, we were in need of a new car and I wasn’t about to risk it and buy a used car from a private seller as I did in the past. As a self confessed Nissan fan, I decided to get a Patrol through DVG Nissan in Morley City (DVG.com.au - New and Used cars for Sale Perth) as it was perfect for the family both on and off the road and they were open to reasonable offers. Where else in WA are people buying their cars from?


----------

